# Favorite Knife/Knives



## DanTheBassistMan (Aug 28, 2015)

I want to start this off by saying this is not one of the "best EMS knife" threads. I'm just beginning as an EMT student, but I already know that blades are rarely used for rescue/emergencies in the EMS field.  I however am a big knife nut. I always carry a blade or 2 on me, and my knife carrying tradition will continue with me as I progress in the field. 

  My favorite knife I currently own is my Kershaw Cryo.  I love the small blade length, (I prefer blades 2.5" or less, this ones slightly over 2.5) its ease to sharpen, smooth action, and durability. I use it daily for multiple random tasks. What is your favorite blade to carry?


----------



## LocNar (Aug 28, 2015)

Most of the time it's my Izula II in a horizontal sheath, and a Spyderco H1 Salt.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Aug 28, 2015)

LocNar said:


> Most of the time it's my Izula II in a horizontal sheath, and a Spyderco H1 Salt.


Nice! Beautiful blades. I am probably buying a Spyderco Dragonfly 2 as soon as I have the money. I've considered the Salt as well, but I've heard the edge retention on H-1 steel isn't the best, no experience with it however


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2015)

Kershaw, Gerber, or Benchmade.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh boy. I have way too many knives and really enjoy collecting them as well. They have nothing to do with EMS, but it sounds like you already recognize that. I have a pretty large number of Benchmade knives and really like them. I own a couple Sebenzas as well and probably like them more than any of my other knives.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh boy. I have way too many knives and really enjoy collecting them as well.



Same here haha. My every day knife is a gerber, blade is like 2.5" or something like that. I also have a tigersharp and a havalon piranta knife (for skinning... I hunt) both of those are replaceable blades and are incredibly sharp. A buck knife for cleaning fish, an old smith and wesson that was a gift (also a great fish cleaning knife). A smith and wesson border guard somewhere around the house. A Leatherman skeletool in my truck. I also have a Leatherman Surge and a Gerber multitool (not sure which one).

All my knives with the exception of the border guard serve a propose. For the most part I use my skinning knives the most since I bow hunt quite frequently. I probably have more knives than I need, but hey whats the fun in owning just one knife, gun, or mountain bike?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 31, 2015)

My ka-bar TDI, pictured along side by EDC kershaw blur.


----------



## Honeybadger (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a simple, rugged kind of guy. I hate expensive knives because I know things about steel composition and overall build quality. I am a tremendous fan of Opinel knives. Absolutely dirt cheap (under $15) and they have simple, reliable locking mechanisms, the sandvik steel used in the stainless versions is both quite tough and takes a wicked edge with ease. There are also carbon versions, of which I have as well, and while they do take a little more care (any old grease will work, oil from your face, I use chapstick sometimes, though camilla oil is best and what I use on my ultra high end kitchen knives) they can take and hold an even more wicked edge. I have an old Gerber that might as well be pot metal when compared to even my stainless opinel. They make an absolutely absurd number of sizes, I have a no12 for camping (it's a foot long open) and I feel the perfect pocket knife size is an 8, though my partner had a 7 and it's just fine. 

My second knife is a non locking spyderco kiwi. Simple, light, tiny, and fits in my breast pocket for opening boxes and packaging. I love the non locking design that can't close if you're holding it, and the dead straight edge makes a few laps on the whetstone a breeze over a curved edge.

In all honesty, for the price and quality (fit and finish and the lovely contoured beechwood are both wonderful) An Opinel #8 stainless is pretty much the best pocket knife out there. There's a reason it's been made for over 100 years with practical no change. If you don't own an Opinel, hou owe it to yourself to get one. No self respecting knife owner doesnt.

One honorable mention for the ems guys is the NRS pilot knife. Blade is shaped so it can be run under clothes without risk of injury, seatbelt cutter, serrations able to saw through fiberglass, glass breaker, bottle opener, and the tip works on most flathead and Phillips screws. Plus it has a SOLID metal buckle release that really ties it together. Takes a decent edge, but not as ferocious as an opinel. I keep it on my shoulder strap of my 75l ospret pack, the quick squeeze release is awesome, and it's honestly a better tool than my stupid leathetman raptor trauma shears.

Get a proper whetstone set if you are a real knife guy. You'll learn a lot about what you like and dislike once you start lapping the more expensive stuff and find out that they use such hard tool steel that they take forever to sharpen and often times are not heat treated well enough to keep that edge as well as a much cheaper nlade can.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 4, 2015)

Honeybadger said:


> I'm a simple, rugged kind of guy. I hate expensive knives because I know things about steel composition and overall build quality. I am a tremendous fan of Opinel knives. Absolutely dirt cheap (under $15) and they have simple, reliable locking mechanisms, the sandvik steel used in the stainless versions is both quite tough and takes a wicked edge with ease. There are also carbon versions, of which I have as well, and while they do take a little more care (any old grease will work, oil from your face, I use chapstick sometimes, though camilla oil is best and what I use on my ultra high end kitchen knives) they can take and hold an even more wicked edge. I have an old Gerber that might as well be pot metal when compared to even my stainless opinel. They make an absolutely absurd number of sizes, I have a no12 for camping (it's a foot long open) and I feel the perfect pocket knife size is an 8, though my partner had a 7 and it's just fine.
> 
> My second knife is a non locking spyderco kiwi. Simple, light, tiny, and fits in my breast pocket for opening boxes and packaging. I love the non locking design that can't close if you're holding it, and the dead straight edge makes a few laps on the whetstone a breeze over a curved edge.
> 
> ...


I've heard many great things about Opinels! I however prefer the strength of a locking-blade. I only use slip-joints, like my Swiss Army knife, when I'm lounging around in basketball shorts or when I'm working out. I would like to get an Opinel for dressing up and for the things I use my SAK for.

  As far as a rescue knife, most Paramedics around here say they aren't very practical for urban EMS (what I'll be doing). On the rare occasion that someone has a serious injury and isn't complaining about a stubbed toe or trying to get a free ride to the Wal-Mart next to the hospital, trauma shears are all you really need. Then again, I'm only a student. I'm just going off conversations I've had with Medics and EMTs. The main use I've heard is to cut open supplies on the ambulance or in the bay, everyday uses, and the rare occasion that your shears won't do the trick. I was dead set on getting a rescue knife until I was told I should just get a small, reliable blade to carry instead


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had a Gerber Hinderer for years and I've never used it as a 'rescue knife' or for anything really EMS related, aside from using the O2 wrench/slot to open bottles. It's a great 'pry stuff open' tool and works great for cutting up cardboard boxes. Same thing with my Leatherman. I've used that far more than anything else, to tighten screws on the medic unit and such.

But, we're in EMS, and most of us love knives and gizmos... so we keep buying 'em.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 4, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I've had a Gerber Hinderer for years and I've never used it as a 'rescue knife' or for anything really EMS related, aside from using the O2 wrench/slot to open bottles. It's a great 'pry stuff open' tool and works great for cutting up cardboard boxes. Same thing with my Leatherman. I've used that far more than anything else, to tighten screws on the medic unit and such.
> 
> But, we're in EMS, and most of us love knives and gizmos... so we keep buying 'em.


So true about loving gear and blades! I am a totat geek about knives and daily carry gear.


----------



## Honeybadger (Sep 4, 2015)

Opinels use a collar lock that will stand up to just as much punishment as any slip joint or pin lock system. The blade will break long before the lock does on any decently made knife.  DEmedic is right though, trauma shears are your only real ems cutting implement. I sharpened my cheap penny cutters to a sinhlr bevel and they also work as a knife now. I have the leayherman rapyor, and to be honest, it's got some problems that would keep me frpm suggesting it. All you really need for ems purposes are a decent flashlight and trauma shears (and a roll of surgical tape if you want to be fancy) as my knives are used for two things. Opening packaging and cutting up fruit for lunch. I'm even one of those crazies who wears his stethoscope around his neck and I think most of it is pointless. So, in all honesty, get yourself an opinel number 8 in sandvik stainless or high carbon for $12 (i honestly think the stainless is phenomenal and I'm a high carbon kind of guy) and enjoy it for the rest of your life.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is my new blade! I just got it in the mail earlier today.  It's the Spyderco Ambitious. It's a sweet little knife! Super sturdy frame and locking mechanism, and it's the perfect length (2.25") for everyday carry. Crazy sharp as well. I honestly think I'm sold on Spyderco now!


----------



## squirrel15 (Sep 23, 2015)

I love my benchmade triage to carry at work. Outside of work, I carry 2 CRK sebenza 21 and 25, for fixed blades I have a zt 0121, and my next purchase will be a strider but i cant find what I'm looking for in one yet. Once I start making real money I'm sure I'll blow $1000+ on a full custom

Should we include multi tools here?


----------



## Bullets (Sep 24, 2015)

Honeybadger said:


> In all honesty, for the price and quality (fit and finish and the lovely contoured beechwood are both wonderful) An Opinel #8 stainless is pretty much the best pocket knife out there. There's a reason it's been made for over 100 years with practical no change. If you don't own an Opinel, hou owe it to yourself to get one. No self respecting knife owner doesnt.



I love my #8s, i have an orginal with the carbone blade and a walnut handle with a stainless blade

In my turnouts i carry a CRKT M16 with the glass breaker and strap cutter as well a a fixed blade on my light box

EDC is a Skeletool, i like having a multitool on me for every day stuff


----------



## SunshineCamo (Sep 26, 2015)

my EDC knife is a CRKT M21-12G. I've had this one for probably 2-3 years and I've used CRKT knives for last ten. I sharpen it maybe once a month and it keeps an edge very well.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 26, 2015)

SunshineCamo said:


> my EDC knife is a CRKT M21-12G. I've had this one for probably 2-3 years and I've used CRKT knives for last ten. I sharpen it maybe once a month and it keeps an edge very well.


I have been wanting to give CRKT knives a try! I've heard good things about them.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 26, 2015)

Benchmade barrage all the way.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll second the ESEE Izula 2.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2015)

DanTheBassistMan said:


> I have been wanting to give CRKT knives a try! I've heard good things about them.


You can't go wrong with CRKT. Great blades at a great price. Although I am an Emerson fan, I have a few CRKTs.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 27, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> You can't go wrong with CRKT. Great blades at a great price. Although I am an Emerson fan, I have a few CRKTs.


The CRKT Get **** Done looks pretty appealing to me. I am strongly considering it for my next blade!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2015)

DanTheBassistMan said:


> The CRKT Get **** Done looks pretty appealing to me. I am strongly considering it for my next blade!


Thanx to you I just spent another $100.00! I looked up the GSD and bought it. Nice knife.


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Sep 27, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Thanx to you I just spent another $100.00! I looked up the GSD and bought it. Nice knife.


Haha well it is a sweet knife! I've heard great things about it. You need to let me know how it is once it arrives!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2015)

DanTheBassistMan said:


> Haha well it is a sweet knife! I've heard great things about it. You need to let me know how it is once it arrives!


Definitely!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's the GSD:


----------



## DanTheBassistMan (Oct 2, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Here's the GSD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! Beautiful knife! How do you like it?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 2, 2015)

DanTheBassistMan said:


> Nice!!!! Beautiful knife! How do you like it?


I really like it. However, it is very smooth and slippery. Super sharp and great serations.


----------



## Meltz (Dec 12, 2015)

I love spyderco knives!! I usually carry a spyderco tenacious on duty and a delica4 off duty as well as a powerful flashlight both on and off duty. Wanting to purchase some leatherman raptors soon.


----------

